# [Batch] Globale Systemvariable ändern



## Lakman (18. August 2006)

Ich habe das Problem, wenn ich mit dem Befehl set eine Systemvariable ändere, diese nur lokal im Shell geändert wird, nicht aber eine Ebene höher, auf der Globalen Ebene. Dies ist für mich aber zwingend notwendig, da sonst das Programm, welches ich danach aufrufen möchte, nicht starten kann...

hat dazu irgendjmd eine Lösung parat? wäre echt super!

mfg

Lukas


----------



## Nebuchadnezar (18. August 2006)

Also wenn du nicht unbedingt über ein Batchskript eine globale Umgebungsvariable setzen willst, kannst du das über Rechtsklick Arbeitsplatz, Erweitert, unten mitte Umgebungsvariablen lösen.


----------



## deepthroat (18. August 2006)

Hi.

Die globalen Umgebungsvariablen werden unter Windows 2003 und XP in der Registry verwaltet.

Um eine Variable zu setzen kannst du folgendes machen:
	
	
	



```
reg add HKCU\Environment /v MEINE_VARIABLE /d "wert der Variablen"
```

/edit: Das setzt die Variable aber nur für den aktuellen Benutzer. Um systemweit eine Variable zu setzen mußt du den Schlüssel "HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment" verwenden.

Gruß


----------



## Nebuchadnezar (18. August 2006)

zu /edit @deepthroat
Systemweit ist bei dir nicht ganz richtig:

```
reg add HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment /v Variable /d "Wert der Variable"
```


----------



## deepthroat (18. August 2006)

Nebuchadnezar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zu /edit @deepthroat
> Systemweit ist bei dir nicht ganz richtig:


Stimmt. Ich hab's grad noch geändert.

Gruß


----------



## Azi (20. August 2006)

Irgendwo auf der Microsoft Website gibts xset, das ändert Umgebungsvariablen oder legt solche an.


----------

